# 2 Years after, Fully healed and stronger than before, Here is my story



## g-lad21 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey everyone, i decided to share my story for the little chance it will help even one of you who are suffering right now, so here it is.

I'm a 25 yo guy from Israel, and i don't know if you know, army is mandatory here.

so going back to August 2015, i'm 1 month away from release! after 3 tough years! for an Israeli this has to be one of the most exciting times of life,

finally getting out and start chasing your dreams!

At my service, i was doing the weekend at my base every 2 weeks and before my last one closing in base i went out with friends and we smoked some weed, it was fun as usual and we had a great time, i had a beautiful girlfriend, i had a loving dog, and everything was really GOOD and UNDER CONTROL.

The morning after i had a friend from my unit calling me and telling me there are rumors of a drug test on my FINAL week of service! and that made me shake a bit, we talked some more and came up with the idea of smoking synthetic weed, because we heard it disrupts the drug test, making our result negative.

So i did it, the first mistake was doing it alone, and the other one was there was almost no tobacco mixed. i put on a wiz khalifa song and there it happened, i remember looking at my iphone and seeing the app icons pop out of the screen, it all happened in seconds! i sat in the toilet telling my self i'm fucked and how bad it feels, instead of trying to relax.

immediately called my friend asking for advice and he told me to go to sleep and it will be alright!

fair enough, i went to sleep and in the morning it didn't go away, at that moment i knew that i have a problem, a big one.

through the final week of my service which supposed to be one of my happiest times, i was deeply depressed and had a lot of anxiety attacks, but somehow i managed to hide it. I chose not to tell my parents because i was afraid they will treat me differently even though they wont mean it, a thing that can cause my experience to be even worse! i broke up with my girlfriend, and my dog died shortly after.

So there i am, a week after the release, and i hit *rock bottom* in the beginning of my life as a citizen.

i couldn't go to my healthcare, because i didn't want my parents to find out, and i couldn't go to a private clinic because it's really expensive, so there i am, fighting on my own! my friends could never understand because they didn't experience it them selves.

The *First* thing i came to notice is, that deep inside of me, i'm completely fine! because i'm *Aware* of the situation, and i understand that what i'm experiencing is only a different View, *Not a Worse one*.

This allowed me to stop wondering when will i ever return to who i was, because i wont! you wont! and ITS COMPLETELY FINE!

So here are my 2 tips (you only need 2 tips if you ask me):

Stop chasing your Past self, Stop trying to go to the Past, Start focusing on the NEW YOU, on the FUTURE 



I understand you, you want to be back to "normal" but think of it this way, before what happened, you were a normal person who didn't really question his reality or the way you observe the world around you.

I see DP as an An empowering experience, and i can only say as a fully healed person! after two years! and i know you can't say the same thing about it right now.

I am now a lot Stronger mentally, and i really do believe i'm more aware and more connected to the life i'm living.

TIME is the Best if not the Only Healer

My recovery went through 2 years, and as i said i went to no healthcare or private clinics, meaning i am fully healed with 0 drugs and medication.

Today i can say with confidence that time is the best healer, as your brain slowly adapts and recovers from the trauma, i carried on with my life like a "normal" person, i traveled, i'm a student right now finishing his 2nd year in Computer Science, and today i am with the love of my life, May, which has a big part of me being happy!

If you follow my two tips i do believe your recovery time will be way shorter than mine, remember that the healing part is not trying to drive the DP away, it is empowering it, and taking ownership of it.

also a small tip: stay around dogs! as they are magnificent healing creatures!

Bless you and never give up!


----------



## LoveYourz (May 29, 2016)

Hello g-lad.

Thank you for your recovery story and I hope you are well. What kind of symptoms did you deal with during your DP? Did you have visual snow, emotional numbness or anything like that?

I hope you have a good time out of the army!


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

this is not recovery. and FYI it is possible to get out of dpdr completely.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

yeah I liked this story but like heyLow... it seemed to me you just accept not feeling like before? fully recovered would mean previous state, not a good mental state built on top of DP?


----------



## g-lad21 (Aug 22, 2015)

heyLow said:


> this is not recovery. and FYI it is possible to get out of dpdr completely.


I can call this a recovery, because i feel good now, recovery doesnt always mean going back to a previous state.

Can u clear this for me? how do you "get out"? is there a medical drug?



CK1 said:


> yeah I liked this story but like heyLow... it seemed to me you just accept not feeling like before? fully recovered would mean previous state, not a good mental state built on top of DP?


Why does recovery has to be by going back to a previous state, if i feel good, doesnt mean i recovered?


----------



## g-lad21 (Aug 22, 2015)

LoveYourz said:


> Hello g-lad.
> 
> Thank you for your recovery story and I hope you are well. What kind of symptoms did you deal with during your DP? Did you have visual snow, emotional numbness or anything like that?
> 
> I hope you have a good time out of the army!


Thanks man, i think emotional numbness was very much felt in the start of my time, along with derealizaion.

in the last sequence i would say only derealization


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you for sharing your great story 

I don't see how this is not a recovery story he's happy he's enjoying his life.. he appears to feel comfortable with his body and surroundings I don't see a problem. Maybe this is why people don't share recovery stories why you don't see them that often because of how negative people are on this site.


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

i would call it recovery if you feel 100% in your body, with great memory and cognition, full emotional connectivity, feeling whole as a person.

when you don't mention any of these i would presume that you have adopted yourself to DP the BEST way possible and are enjoying life with dp.

If not so, please describe the details.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi yeah army service is mandatory in Israel, but don't worry about it. It's not scary. At all.


----------



## pillow2 (Jan 4, 2017)

heyLow said:


> i would call it recovery if you feel 100% in your body, with great memory and cognition, full emotional connectivity, feeling whole as a person.
> 
> when you don't mention any of these i would presume that you have adopted yourself to DP the BEST way possible and are enjoying life with dp.
> 
> If not so, please describe the details.


I'd like a definite answer too. I mean even not describing the symptoms of it how do we know you have it? You seem so happy, and that you're doing greater because you're off from the military..which I'm happy for you.


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

I want to know to will i go back to my previous state ? I dont want ti accept dp and be ok with this fuk that


----------

